# Whats the salary for a part time retained firefighter?



## Mary Jones (21 Aug 2008)

Hi does anyone have any idea what the salary rate is for a part time retained firefighter?

And when they meant part time - what exactly do they  mean by that?

DH has just applied for the job but it does not give such particulars.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Aug 2008)

This link doesnt state salary but does state lots of other info - it happens to be for wexford, im sure other local authorities are similar. I knew someone who did it in Naas and very similar to whats in that document.


----------



## Murt10 (21 Aug 2008)

From the above document. Looks like a nice little earner from a P/T hobby

PRESENT RATES OF PAY : 1st June 2007

Retaining Fee : 0- 5 Years €8,417.00
                     5-10 Years €9,457.00
                     10 Years Plus €10,402.00

HOURLY RATE OF ATTENDANCE: 
Attendance at Fire Practices and Drills  Drill Rate Per Hour €20.06


Fire Hourly Rate of Attendance

Day................................Night/Weekend
1st Hour €40.12................1st Hour €80.24
Subsequent Hour €20.06.....Subsequent Hour €40.12


----------

